# Golden or Toller?



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Our golden is approaching a year old and we are wanting to get a second dog. My husband and I saw a Toller(Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever) puppy at the rescue and really wanted her but the next day she was adopted! We always thought our second dog would be another golden because they're amazing, but after seeing that adorable Toller we can't decide. I don't really know a whole lot about the breed, (they kind of look like little goldens) so I need to do some research first. Anyone have any experience with Tollers? Anything I should know before deciding to bring one home? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

They're higher energy, IMHO. But a lot of the Tollers I've met are very sweet. I've met some that are more aloof than the typical golden, and I've heard that you need to be a little more assertive with them than with a golden, when you're training. 

I think you can't go wrong, either way...as long as they have outlets for all that energy, which it sounds like they would!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am not a big Toller fan... I have met to many that are aloof and a bit sharp.... they are NOT miniature goldens that is for sure... definitely not my kind of dog


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

There was a thread a couple of months ago about Tollers that might be helpful. goldenretrieverforum.com/.../118137-*nova*-*scotia*-*duck*-*tolling- retriever*.html
They really aren't just like little Goldens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sdh*

sdh

I think that Tollers are beautiful and I THINK they have a temperament like Golden Retrievers. 

I know there's lots of info on the internet about them and also have you thought about looking at a rescue. Maybe you could foster a Toller, if you aren't sure.

About The Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever Breed and how to identify Rescue Tollers


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You might want to check out their scream as its called. It's very obnoxious. You either love it or hate it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There is a judge around here who has what was identified as a toller... 

Honestly though, it really looks and acts like a golden retriever. Just has white feet and a white tuft/cross on the chest. 

My feeling too, btw, I think that there are a lot of dogs in rescue who are identified as Tollers, but they could be a few things. Or could be a golden mix for that matter.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Can be very nice dogs, but do NOT have a temperament like a golden.
Intelligent but impulsive and get used to the scream.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Roxy and I met a 1 year old Toller puppy at our trainer's play class. He was very playful and friendly. He did sudden "jerky" play moves that seemed to upset Roxy a little. Her favorite playmates are older mellow labs.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Tollers do not have the outgoing goofy Golden personality, they are more serious and usually aloof with strangers. Their heritage is more herding breeds than retriever breed.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

My feeling about tollers is that their temperment has gone downhill somehow in the past few years. The ones i see now are very intense little dogs, with a constant sharp bark. A very high energy dog. Goldens are generally much more mellow.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Intelligent but impulsive and get used to the scream.


I think Flip is really a Toller


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for all your help! Tollers are very cute dogs but I don't know if I can handle more energy than a golden. Plus their temperament and personalities can't be beat! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

The Tollers I have known have been more like Border Collies. I really like them though, but I also like Border Collies. I feel the golden personality is hard to beat though, which is why I chose a Golden over a Toller the last 2 times.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I had a toller cross that was a great dog. He was friendly and outgoing. I did therapy and the reading programme with him. I know several tollers and I think they are great dogs beautiful temperments and good field dogs.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Tollers can have great temperaments, but it's not just a Golden temperament in a smaller package. Having a good temperament for the breed and having a social, outgoing, easily calmed personality are two different things.

Also, I think a lot of smallish red/gold dogs with white marks at rescues are identified as Tollers or Toller mixes in order to help get them adopted, even though there may be no Toller at all in them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> You might want to check out their scream as its called. It's very obnoxious. You either love it or hate it. Tollerscream - YouTube


Oh wow, I had no clue! First time I've heard this. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oh wow, I had no clue! First time I've heard this. Thanks for sharing it.


It is even better in person!! LOL! They really are fun dogs though.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I met a beautiful little Toller at the dog show last year. His owners asked that I NOT pet him, as he was very timid around strangers. After talking with them a bit, I did end up sitting on the ground and having him come over and take treats out of my hand. They said he was nothing like a Golden.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> You might want to check out their scream as its called. It's very obnoxious. You either love it or hate it. Tollerscream - YouTube


Wow I have never heard anything like that! I was cracking up! It doesn't even sound like a dog! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

My friend has a Toller who is a wonderful dog. He is more high energy than a golden, but definitely not aloof, he is very very sweet and goofy. He does scream like that video though!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I just watched that video, and it drove my Golden crazy! LOL! She was almost unnerved by it.


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

I just watched the youtube video of the screaming Toller. Oh. My. Yeah, I think I'll pass !!


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

I just watched the video out of curiousity.

Gracie was a little freaked out by it. Started barking and running from room to room. LOL.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The video did not bother mine in the slightest but I have "yappy, whiny" yorkies!


----------

